# Current Listening Vol V



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Now I'm really in the red financially, but everything will settle eventually here my lastest currently listening and ordered Book+CD, by the utter great Paul Van Nevel
> 
> *Gombert et l'aventure polyphonique WOW look at this!!!
> *
> ...


----------

